# Küstenangeln auf Fuerteventura



## der Wolfsbarsch (2. November 2004)

Küstenangeln auf Fuerteventura

Hallo im Forum !

Wir fahren am 19.11.04 für zwei Wochen nach Fuerteventura.
Dort möchte ich von der Küste aus angeln.
Hat jemand Tipps für mich ?
Kann ich dort mit Sbirolino angeln oder was ist die beste Angelart.
Fahre nach COSTA CALMA.

vielen Dank

der Wolfsbarsch aus CuxhavenKÜSTENANGELN AUF FUERTEVENTURAKÜSTENANGELN AUF FUERTEVENTURAKÜSTENANGELN AUF FUERTEVENTURA


----------



## ralle (2. November 2004)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo der Wolfsbarsch


Herzlich Willkommen hier im Board !!!

Gehe doch mal über die Suchfunktion hier im Board , denke da wirst du fündig.


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (2. November 2004)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf Fuerteventura*

#d hallo ralle,

vielen dank für deine begrüssung.
habe leider im forum noch nichts brauchbares für mich gefunden.
naja ist ja noch zeit genug.

petri wünscht

der Wolfsbarsch #h


----------



## Fishbuster (6. November 2004)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf Fuerteventura*

hi wolfsbarsch,
du kannst dort fast alles fangen. nimm lange ruten mit, gute rolle mit noch bessere  schnur drauf. die küste vor costa calma nach westen ist nur flacher sandstrand, brauchst also endsprechende angelmontagen wie an die ostsee.
die küste nach osten ist lavafelsen, nicht immer leicht an gute zugängliche stellen zu kommen. musste suchen. aber da ist super fischen. oft auch hänger in den felsen.
grundstätzlich fast immer ablandiger wind. deshalb gute möglichkeit den köder per luftballon raustreiben zulassen. auch nachts ist geiles fischen mit knicklicht im ballon.
beste köder sind kl. calamare, gibt billig im supermarkt.
Petri Heil


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (6. November 2004)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf Fuerteventura*

hallo fishbuster,
danke für deine antwort.
ich habe neue sbiro-ruten von 4,50 m und einem wurfgewicht von 180 gramm.
als schnur habe ich an zwanziger fireline gedacht.wie denkst du darüber?
wie machst du das mit dem luftballon ?
lässt du ihn als schwimmer oder machst du es wie die angler in südafrika,die machen einen slipsteek in die leine ,lassen den ballon über die klippenkannte treiben und ziehen an der schnur und der ballon löst sich .


der Wolfsbarsch  #c  #c  #h


----------



## wobbler (7. November 2004)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf Fuerteventura*

hoi

probiers im süden. im hafen von morro jable. dort wo die große fähre liegt richtung kaiende.

auf grund mit fischfetzen ......große haken 2/ + und stahlvorfach. da kann von rochen / muräne alles beißen. oder mit laufschwimmer mit krabbenstücke oder muschelfleisch / tintenfischkombi an 1 er haken oder größer - mal im mittelwasser und mal über grund. 

fast alles aus dem meer beißt und sticht ............. :c


----------



## Fishbuster (8. November 2004)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Der Tipp Mole Morro Jable ist sehr gut, aber von der Costa Calma bis dahin sind es ca. 30 km. Brauchste also ein Auto.
Nimm den Luftballon mit hellem Knicklicht als Schwimmer (Nachts), lasse den Köder in ca. 3-5 mtr. Tiefe an den Ballon raustreiben, soweit du es willst (ca.50m). Gutes Zeug haste ja, dann haste auch Fangspass.  Das ist sicher.
Tagsüber auf Grund und wo Du auch besser sehen kannst, wegen der Felsen/Riffe, nimm auch die andere Art des Ballon wie in Südafrika.
Aber von Costa Calma nach Osten, wo die Felsen anfangen, ist auch sehr gutes Fischen. Noch etwas weiter nach Osten, schon fast Richtung Hafen Gran Tarajal fängst Du auch Wolfsbarsche. Die besten Stellen sind da, wo Fels/Riffvorsprünge sind. Dort wo das Wasser richtig  schäumt. Versuche es mit dem Blinkern/Spinnfischen am Tage, z.B. kl. Löffelblinker. Petri Heil #h


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (9. November 2004)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf Fuerteventura*

|wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey: 

hallo "fishbuster" besten dank für deine hilfreichen antworten.

werde bestimmt berichten wie meine fänge auf fuerte waren.

nochmals vielen dank .
 #6  #6  #6 

der Wolfsbarsch


----------



## Jschleusi (9. November 2004)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf Fuerteventura*

ich war vor ein paar jahren auch mal in der ecke. da war jeden tag jemand am strand auf so einem felsen ca. 50m von der küste. er ist da immer mit wathose hin und hat mit kurzer spinnrute und reletiv leichten grundpaternoster allesmögliche an rifffischen gefangen.


----------



## FroDo (9. November 2004)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo der wolfsbarsch,

ich war dieses jahr auf lanzarote, hab allerdings nur kleinzeugs gefangen. Tagsüber dürfte auch auf fuerte das angeln auf meeräschen mit schwimmbrot erfolgreich sein - spannend ist es auf jeden fall, wenn die "angreifen" und das brot zerlegen.

Theoretisch brauchst du auch für das angeln im meer einen *angelschein * dort! Es soll allerdings nur wenig bzw. gar nicht kontrolliert werden. Da angeln für mich nur richtig entspannend ist, wenn ich es legal betreibe, habe ich mir bei der "inselregierung" einen solchen schein besorgt. Kostete 13,02 EUR, die quittung galt als vorläufige berechtigung, die original "permisio de pesca" ging dann ca 2 monate nach dem urlaub zu hause per einschreiben ein - ein lustiger kleiner schein mit meinem namen drauf und jede menge reglementierungen auf der rückseite. :q


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (9. November 2004)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf Fuerteventura*

|wavey:  |wavey: 

hi frodo,

vielen dank für die tpps.
ich werde wohl auch die paar euros berappen bevor doch mal ne kontrolle kommt und ich mit den behörden ärger bekomme.

petri

der Wolfsbarsch #h  #h 

 #6


----------



## Fishbuster (10. November 2004)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Auf die Angelerlaubnis kannste verzichten in Fuerte, denn ein "Touri" braucht diese nicht. Da sind sie sehr Tolerant. Solltest Du aber eine haben wollen, so bekommst Du diese nur in Gran Tarajal. Direckt bei der Ortseinfahrt ist rechts die Guardia Civil. Dort direkt hinter dem Gebäude rechts die kl. Strasse einbiegen, nach ca. 100 mtr, es geht etwas bergauf und man läuft drauf zu, ist das Gebäude der Pesca y Argricultura (Fischerei u. Landwirtschaft). Dort machen sie dann grosse Augen wenn ein Touri eine Angellizenz haben will. Es wird dort nur spanisch gesprochen. Meistens sagen die dort, sie brauchen das nicht als Tourist. Wenn doch, dann Pass vorlegen mit der gültigen Postanschrift. Antrag auf -pesca de Terra- stellen (von Land aus fischen). Es gibt dann einen Einzahlungschein, ca. 17 euro. Mit dem zur der entsprechenden Bank in Gran Tararal gehen u. einzahlen. Dann wieder mit dieser Quittung zurück und es gibt die vorläufige Angelerlaubnis. Nach ca. 4-6 Wochen kommt dann die richtige Lizenz in Form eines kl. Ausweises per Post ins Haus. Dies gilt dann 5 Jahre für alle Kanaren Inseln. Nun fange endlich schöne Wolfsbarsche. Petri Heil


----------



## FroDo (10. November 2004)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf Fuerteventura*

@fishbuster


> Dies gilt dann 5 Jahre für alle Kanaren Inseln.



Ich hab 13,02 euro gezahlt. Gilt dieser schein auch für fünf jahre? Leider steht auf dem ausweis nichts darüber geschrieben, oder ich kann es nicht deuten...


----------



## roman7.62 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hi,
wo wäre die genaue Anlaufstelle für den Angelschein?
Danke im Voraus,


----------



## Andre´ (7. April 2011)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Passt noch alles so, wie es fishbuster beschrieben hatt^^
In der Pescy y agrikultura die ersten Papiere holen, dann der hauptstrasse nach zur Bank, ca 500 Meter weit weg, einzahlen , dann zum Lizene abholen musst nochmal woandershin, ist aber auch direkt an der strasse und nur 200 meter von der bank weg. Erklären die aber auch nochmal alles...

Dauert ca 25 Minuten. 

Ich hab meine lizenz vor 4 wochen ohne grosse Probleme bekommen. Kostet aber glaub ich 15.90  mittlerweile.

Gibt drei verschiedene Scheine, den fürs Küstenangeln nehmen , Nr.3 sollte das sein.


----------

